# What classical music do you find relaxing?



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Not necessarily your favorite music... but classical music you find relaxing.

I've been listening to Haydn string quartets... I find them especially relaxing so far...


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Faure's _Pavane_ in f# minor (op.50) and
Debussy's _Reverie_ are both very relaxing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anything by Debussy produces a comotose effect on me, except for L'isle Joyeuse.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Like I've said in another thread on the same theme, putting on slow, minimalist music when I'm agitated is not likely to relax me. A run or a gruelling workout will likely make me feel relaxed afterwards. So, it all depends...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If you look for classical to relax you, who am I to argue?
It's just that I am the complete opposite: I look to classical to stimulate me; to excite me; to bring me to a higher level that I can't manage without it.
So I can mostly share those kinds of pieces.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Bach cantatas put me in a very elated and peaceful state-- any stress I might be feeling just melts away after a period of immersion in the sublime wonders of Bach's genius.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It all depends on what is meant by 'relax'. If I am already relaxed and want something to match my mood, that is quite different from if I want something to help me unwind and relax. In the former case it would probably be something light and joyous. A couple of pieces for the latter case would be RVW's 5th symphony or (seriously) the first two movements of Bruckner's 7th, usually the Klemperer. The slow movement of the 1913 version of RVW's London Symphony also works wonders.


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If you look for classical to relax you, who am I to argue?
> It's just that I am the complete opposite: I look to classical to stimulate me; to excite me; to bring me to a higher level that I can't manage without it.
> So I can mostly share those kinds of pieces.


I usually don't find any music relaxing at all. So I was surprised to find some music that I did find relaxing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This month Morton Feldman's later works have made me a super mellow dude... late evenings especially.


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

If there's too much going on in the outside world, I go for something simple (performance-wise) and intimate. Any solo piano music will do, Satie or Schoenberg as well as the Well-Tempered Clavier. And if I want to find something fitting an already relaxed state, a monumental work by Bruckner might be the thing.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

On the Whole - If I am looking to really relax I listen to chilled Pop music - Ibiza Chilled type stuff. I'm with HPowders. Classical Music is more of a stimulating experience.
Although I can take myself away from a stressful state of mind with a stimulating piece of Classical music, so I suppose I would - depends on the circumstances.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pretty much any Baroque music, it serves to remind me what true quality music is like.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I am like hpowders typically, though there are a few pieces that I find relaxing:

John Adams: Common Tones in Simple Time
Debussy: (1st of) Three Nocturnes


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Albert7 said:


> This month Morton Feldman's later works have made me a super mellow dude... late evenings especially.


I was about to say, I find Morton Feldman's music relaxing; it's not about becoming but being. Also Farben from Schoenberg's 5 Pieces for Orchestra and Satie's Sarabandes and Nocturnes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also I find that any cello concerto in general makes me feel peaceful. And string quartets in general too. Particularly those of Haydn and Beethoven.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Morton Feldman fits the bill. 
Listened to his piano and string quartet just yesterday. Bliss...


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

Wagner, his music always makes me feel comfortable


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't usually listen to music to be (relaxed) but Scriabin's Two Poemes Op. 32 make me so.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love harpsichord music to chill out too. Couperin always does the trick for me indeed. It makes me a happy dude.


----------

